# 4 day soak



## jjsunderground (Sep 26, 2007)

i let my seeds soak for for days then sowed five of twelve seeds into a one gallon pot. the rest i still set to saok and added about three more seeds to the soak. that gives me around 15 seeds total. i only know for sure that 5 plants will grow. and right now im keepin em under the only light source i got. a lamp fixture hung up in my closet with an extension cord with a 26 watt compat flouro. is this enough..i need a cheap et up and fast, what should i do?​


----------



## jjsunderground (Sep 29, 2007)

got one seed out of fifteen really good seeds...what the???????​


----------



## Bubby (Sep 29, 2007)

4 days in water??

The way I do it: soak it overnight, then put in a baggie of damp paper towel, put ontop my computer screen, and plant when little root shows.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 29, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> 4 days in water??
> 
> The way I do it: soak it overnight, then put in a baggie of damp paper towel, put ontop my computer screen, and plant when little root shows.


 
:yeahthat:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 1, 2007)

If you need to soak your seeds for 4 days i suggest you get a new supplier!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 1, 2007)

You can pop your seeds by soaking them in water. You MUST change the water daily though.


----------



## Cook_ (Oct 3, 2007)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> i let my seeds soak for for days then sowed five of twelve seeds into a one gallon pot. the rest i still set to saok and added about three more seeds to the soak. that gives me around 15 seeds total. i only know for sure that 5 plants will grow. and right now im keepin em under the only light source i got. a lamp fixture hung up in my closet with an extension cord with a 26 watt compat flouro. is this enough..i need a cheap et up and fast, what should i do?​


First Check ebay... get this http://cgi.ebay.com/FLUOREX-COMPACT-FLUORESCENT-GROW-LIGHT-CFL-MH-spectrum_W0QQitemZ260161736714QQihZ016QQcategoryZ42225QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Next Go 2 http://www.1000bulbs.com/27-Watt-Compact-Fluorescents/12036/ order 4 of these bulbs...
Next go to your local Walmart and pick up 2 Y adapters all in all your spending 75 bucks for about 7400 lumens... :spit:


----------



## jjsunderground (Oct 6, 2007)

turns out only one of fifteen sprouted. its on day five now. under the 26 watt flouro. i have a 65 watt flouro on order right now.


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 6, 2007)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> turns out only one of fifteen sprouted. its on day five now. under the 26 watt flouro. i have a 65 watt flouro on order right now.



I really think its because you soke for too long. I was having a hell of a lot of problems germinating, but you get the hang of it pretty quickly. Soak for 24 hours/ over night. Then use bottled/ filtered water soak a paper towel and ring it out slightly. If you don't then it wont work and it might develope mold. I've honestly had much more success putting it between two plates, but to each their own. Depending on the seeds it can take a day or a week for the seeds to germ. I have seeds I did almost two weeks ago that are just opening up now (they are from this certain type, so I think its based on the strain, not my skill). I dunno just my 2 cents. I don't know much about other aspects of growing, but I've become pretty good with germing so


----------



## Cook_ (Oct 7, 2007)

Paper towel 2 plates and something warm to sit on is all you need to sprout make sure the sprout is about inch long before you sow


----------



## upinarms (Oct 7, 2007)

I just don't understand the concept of germinating with Viable seeds. In fact more proof against this seemingly unnecessary step (keyword :Viable) is when my girlfriend's brother and I just plopped about ten seeds in normal (Not even very fertile) ground soil, and 3 months down the road a bundle of beauties were there with two males that were immediately pulled up. God didn't intend for humans to germinate seeds, the soil does that just fine, provided you water where you planted. The key to Germination is darkness and Moisture, or at least as I understand it. All you more experienced growers, don't beat me up,:hitchair:  I'm a Noob in comparison...:confused2:


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 7, 2007)

upinarms said:
			
		

> I just don't understand the concept of germinating with Viable seeds. In fact more proof against this seemingly unnecessary step (keyword :Viable) is when my girlfriend's brother and I just plopped about ten seeds in normal (Not even very fertile) ground soil, and 3 months down the road a bundle of beauties were there with two males that were immediately pulled up. God didn't intend for humans to germinate seeds, the soil does that just fine, provided you water where you planted. The key to Germination is darkness and Moisture, or at least as I understand it. All you more experienced growers, don't beat me up,:hitchair:  I'm a Noob in comparison...:confused2:



I'm a newb too, but i can honestly say that germinating helps a lot. After a few days you know EXACTLY which seeds are good and which are bad. Granted, I'm using bag seeds so this is a much larger problem for me than it is for some one who just spent 40 or 50 bucks on seeds. I believe it also assists with the problem of rooting the seed correctly. When you germinate you can decide exactly how deep to put it, and exactly which way the root is. I think your right about mother nature being good at what she does, but I still claim that we can give our ladies the extra attention her mother can't  since she's got so many kids


----------



## jjsunderground (Oct 9, 2007)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> I'm a newb too, but i can honestly say that germinating helps a lot. After a few days you know EXACTLY which seeds are good and which are bad. Granted, I'm using bag seeds so this is a much larger problem for me than it is for some one who just spent 40 or 50 bucks on seeds. I believe it also assists with the problem of rooting the seed correctly. When you germinate you can decide exactly how deep to put it, and exactly which way the root is. I think your right about mother nature being good at what she does, but I still claim that we can give our ladies the extra attention her mother can't  since she's got so many kids





ive come to find that a one day soak plus a few days in damp paper towels work well.


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 9, 2007)

Or you can just plant them in dirt or rockwool keep the humidity high and keeep em wet, I have never had ANY seeds (including bag) not sprout that way.  Either way will work well, they should sprout in a short amount of time.  Good luck


----------



## Amon1011 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah, I agree. I soaked 6 seeds in shot glasses left htem over night and it worked like a charm


----------

